
OS jitter analysis for the masses - bitcharmer
https://bitcharmer.blogspot.com/
======
DamonHD
Hey, W, fancy meeting you here!

Rgds

Damon

~~~
bitcharmer
The world of The Geek is claustrophobic, no? Not surprised to see you here
too. Also, hope you will find this material entertaining.

~~~
DamonHD
Ha! I care about real-time and jitter too (nice article, BTW), but for rather
slower CPUs these days, possibly orders of magnitude away from what you care
about!

Rgds

Damon

